# 2005 Litespeed Siena



## kkmosco (Oct 26, 2006)

I have an opportunity to pick up a 2005 Siena frame...have been riding a 2004 Vortex for sometime. I detected some concerns about this year's Siena....is there any info you can share with me on whether this would make a good second bike or not?

This would be my first bike with carbon seat stays...


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

*got one !*

I bought a used 05 this summer. I bought it as a travel bike, I was going to France for the tour and was afraid to bring my Colnago, which is a few years old and imposible to replace. So I bought the frame/fork built it up and friggin love it !! I havn't ridden the Colnago since. I blasted through the alps, up and down (50mph+) The bike handled like a dream. I really didnt want to like this bike as much as I do !!!!!! I have ridden a few sub 5 hr. centuries on it, never felt uncomfortable, yet the bike it stiff where it needs be. Its a great bike ! If your getting a deal on it even better !


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

kkmosco said:


> I have an opportunity to pick up a 2005 Siena frame...have been riding a 2004 Vortex for sometime. I detected some concerns about this year's Siena....is there any info you can share with me on whether this would make a good second bike or not?
> 
> This would be my first bike with carbon seat stays...


It's nice, although I'm personally not a fan of the carbon seat stays. As a second bike, get it. As a replacement for the Vortex, no.
-estone2


----------



## Rollie McGraham (Sep 27, 2006)

*Siena Decals*

Contacted Litespeed about Decal problem and they responded fast. They are sending a new set at N/C or they were even willing to credit me back $30.00 . Good company that stands by what they sell. Ti Bikes for me forever. Real Men Ride Ti. Wussys ride carbon


----------

